# Need help? Get ahold of us ^_^



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

I see as of right now (Dec,16) that there is no rescue squad for the Galaxy Nexus, so I'm where it begins. If you need help with the phone I will do as much as I can to help you. If I cant, I WILL learn and help you get it resolved. I'm a busy guy and will help as much as possible. but I'll need help. If your down to have your GTalk (or any other means of contact) put up to help the Nexus users please get at me and I'll put your name on the list









Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad:

ThatMayh3mguy:
Gtalk: [email protected]


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you man..here's a question.. I can't get my device to be recognized in fast boot.. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers to no avail ..I don't have an internet connection on my PC so I can't try the drivers with PDA net.. i have no issues getting into recovery..but obviously I can't unlock or root without the drivers recognized in fast boot..please any direction would be great


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried the "alternate alternate drivers package in bman's guide?

Galaxy Nexus Squad Member
[email protected]


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

thatmayh3mguy said:


> Have you tried the "alternate alternate drivers package in bman's guide?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus Squad Member
> [email protected]


Not yet I'll try them now.


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

thatmayh3mguy said:


> Have you tried the "alternate alternate drivers package in bman's guide?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus Squad Member
> [email protected]


OK I downloaded the alternate alternate drivers..it has the same driver exe file and all the other install things..question is I have these files elsewhere so how is this to be used? Install drivers then adb from the folder that I extracted the contents to?


----------



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ive got a question. When i boot into fastboot (i assume you need to be in fastboot to do the ADB stuff, correct?) and plug in my usb cable, it installs the usb drivers, but whenever i try to type commands in command prompt it says "error: device offline" so i cant really do anything from command prompt. Any ideas?

Also, Im unlocked and rooted. Super User is installed and ive installed rom manager. I made a CWR, rebooted into recovery and made a nandroid back up. But now when i try to reboot into recovery, it comes up with the red exclamation over the droid. I wonder whats up? I dont know if this has anything to do with it, but when i try to reboot into recovery, right before the phone goes off, it says Super User has stopped working.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry man I've been trying to work this out for hours.. and seeing you post here got my hopes up ..thank you very much in advance..


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

your just having problems with the drivers.
Try uninstalling the drivers you have right now and reinstalling them and rebooting to make sure it sticks. if you still hang at the <device waiting> then try downloading the pdanet ones (not a hundred percent sure if its an offline installer, as this appears to be a problem since you lack internet to the pc) if niether of those work heres what i did to get the drivers to install:
install the drivers
plug your usb into the phone (in the bottom right hand corner click on the bubble that pops up saying installing drivers. my guess is two of three will install and the third [galaxy] wont)
RE-Install the drivers and plug in again. (this worked for me once while messing with it) Try both normal boot plug in and bootloader plug ins.


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

mikewelch5 said:


> Ive got a question. When i boot into fastboot (i assume you need to be in fastboot to do the ADB stuff, correct?) and plug in my usb cable, it installs the usb drivers, but whenever i try to type commands in command prompt it says "error: device offline" so i cant really do anything from command prompt. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, Im unlocked and rooted. Super User is installed and ive installed rom manager. I made a CWR, rebooted into recovery and made a nandroid back up. But now when i try to reboot into recovery, it comes up with the red exclamation over the droid. I wonder whats up? I dont know if this has anything to do with it, but when i try to reboot into recovery, right before the phone goes off, it says Super User has stopped working.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


are you in the bootloader (stupid question i know but i have to ask)

second problem i dont know if the recovery is kinda conky like the one on my thunderbolt was but if you go through the bootloader into recovery then it should work. on the thunderbolt when you tried to boot into recovery it would just plain reboot. always had to hold vol down + power to get into recovery


----------



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Am I in the bootloader when I try to type commands? If so, then yes I am. Just so I'm clear, since I'm a noob. bootloader is power + vol down + vol up right?


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

yes that is the bootloader. try getting into the bootloader Then pluging in the phone. that way it forces it to lookat the new usb connect


----------



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, I unplugged it, rebooted into bootloader and now just plugged it back in. If I go to Control Panel > Devices it is listed as Android 1.0 that seem right?


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes that sound absolutely right

Galaxy Nexus Squad Member
[email protected]


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

mikewelch5 said:


> Ive got a question. When i boot into fastboot (i assume you need to be in fastboot to do the ADB stuff, correct?) and plug in my usb cable, it installs the usb drivers, but whenever i try to type commands in command prompt it says "error: device offline" so i cant really do anything from command prompt. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, Im unlocked and rooted. Super User is installed and ive installed rom manager. I made a CWR, rebooted into recovery and made a nandroid back up. But now when i try to reboot into recovery, it comes up with the red exclamation over the droid. I wonder whats up? I dont know if this has anything to do with it, but when i try to reboot into recovery, right before the phone goes off, it says Super User has stopped working.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


this is because there is a file that overwrites recovery to stock recovery...when you boot into android. so what you need to do if your already rooted is flash clockwork from Rom manager. and it will erase that file...or follow birdmans instructions in the sticky right next to this one


----------



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok I got it guys. I'm sorry for being a noob, but atleast you guys were nice about the help and I learned a little! Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

no problem man glad you got it


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

If you need anything else let us know

Galaxy Nexus Squad Member
[email protected]


----------



## CerealKiller (Jul 25, 2011)

nygbaby91 said:


> Thank you man..here's a question.. I can't get my device to be recognized in fast boot.. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers to no avail ..I don't have an internet connection on my PC so I can't try the drivers with PDA net.. i have no issues getting into recovery..but obviously I can't unlock or root without the drivers recognized in fast boot..please any direction would be great


First make sure you installed the driver listed first in the root thread. Then go into Device Manager on your PC. The Galaxy probably has a yellow exclamation point next to it. Right click it then select update driver software. Pick browse my computer then let me pick from a list. Scroll down and you should see something that says Samsung. Sorry, can't remember the exact name at this moment. Install that and you should be good.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

FWIW, I could not, for the life of me, get the drivers to work on my laptop (Vista). As soon as I would go into Fastboot, it wouldn't recognize the phone anymore. I tried un-installing, re-installing, you name it. I just couldn't get it to work. I followed the instructions in the OP here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1379875 Once I installed those drivers, it was smooth sailing from then on.


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

I still have the issue with my phone bootlooping whenever it comes out of WiFi. If I turn WiFi off when I leave my house it's all good, however if I forget to whenever I get out of range of my WiFi and it jumps to 4G....bootloop.


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll have to do some research on that. I'm not in a 4g area

Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


----------



## termiNader (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi. I have both a mac and a pc and I am trying to unlock my bootloader. On both I am having trouble getting platform tools package that has the adb program in it. On the mac I have no idea how to access SDK manager, and on the pc I can access windows manager but it will tell me that the process of fetching the packages for download is being refused. I have no idea what to do. A response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

On your windows PC. Use the root guide by bman ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-root-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/ ) and download the third option for drivers. Extract all of these tho wherever you have your fast boot ( for me it was c:/users/thatmayh3mguy/) then run fastboot in the cmd. The adbapi.DLL file will be there and will make the fast boot work. I didn't have the sdk installed ( fresh install of win 7 ultimate last week and don't have it all set up yet) and it worked fine

Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

thatmayh3mguy said:


> I see as of right now (Dec,16) that there is no rescue squad for the Galaxy Nexus, so I'm where it begins. If you need help with the phone I will do as much as I can to help you. If I cant, I WILL learn and help you get it resolved. I'm a busy guy and will help as much as possible. but I'll need help. If your down to have your GTalk (or any other means of contact) put up to help the Nexus users please get at me and I'll put your name on the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

thatmayh3mguy said:


> I see as of right now (Dec,16) that there is no rescue squad for the Galaxy Nexus, so I'm where it begins. If you need help with the phone I will do as much as I can to help you. If I cant, I WILL learn and help you get it resolved. I'm a busy guy and will help as much as possible. but I'll need help. If your down to have your GTalk (or any other means of contact) put up to help the Nexus users please get at me and I'll put your name on the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i need help--I am a noobe and dont mind saying dont know crap--on the other hand read my butt off. stil can't get the who skd/adb thing down. I have downloaded sdk and installed everything on the chart in relation to android 4. I cant find adb, when i go to sdk it tells me has moved to platform tools.duh I have tried everything I can even wrap my head around,,,,,I know, shows I am stupid...someone please advise...I have downloaded samsung usb 1 4 6 0 bin file. LOST
anybody want to help(ADB is not in the house)...lol or else(quote)


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> Well i need help--I am a noobe and dont mind saying dont know crap--on the other hand read my butt off. stil can't get the who skd/adb thing down. I have downloaded sdk and installed everything on the chart in relation to android 4. I cant find adb, when i go to sdk it tells me has moved to platform tools.duh I have tried everything I can even wrap my head around,,,,,I know, shows I am stupid...someone please advise...I have downloaded samsung usb 1 4 6 0 bin file. LOST
> anybody want to help(ADB is not in the house)...lol or else(quote)


 no prob man geting things set up for ADB can be confusing for some at first. follow this guide http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-adb-and-how-to-install-it-android (its a little outdated butstill works). since you have the sdk istalled start at step 3. after you do this you should be able to click your start bar and type CMD and it will go to your command prompt. then plug your phone in and in the terminal type


```
<br />
adb devices<br />
```
and it should find your device







let me know if you have any problems


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike Thomason said:


> Well i need help--I am a noobe and dont mind saying dont know crap--on the other hand read my butt off. stil can't get the who skd/adb thing down. I have downloaded sdk and installed everything on the chart in relation to android 4. I cant find adb, when i go to sdk it tells me has moved to platform tools.duh I have tried everything I can even wrap my head around,,,,,I know, shows I am stupid...someone please advise...I have downloaded samsung usb 1 4 6 0 bin file. LOST
> anybody want to help(ADB is not in the house)...lol or else(quote)


platform_tools is a folder inside the folder that you installed the sdk to


----------



## termiNader (Nov 24, 2011)

thatmayh3mguy said:


> On your windows PC. Use the root guide by bman ( http://rootzwiki.com...nlock-and-root/ ) and download the third option for drivers. Extract all of these tho wherever you have your fast boot ( for me it was c:/users/thatmayh3mguy/) then run fastboot in the cmd. The adbapi.DLL file will be there and will make the fast boot work. I didn't have the sdk installed ( fresh install of win 7 ultimate last week and don't have it all set up yet) and it worked fine
> 
> Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


I'm about to do this but it says a prerequisite is to have abd setup properly which is what I am having trouble with.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just download this http://dl.dropbox.co...package-FYA.zip and open a cmd prompt and navigate to the folder you extract this to. that will give you everything you need to start flashing. But you really should learn to set up adb by using the sdk. So you understand what your doing. But it really makes no difference.

do this on pc btw.


----------



## rwpurp (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, I have been able to unlock the phone and am now in the process of attempting to flash recovery. I follow the commands properly to flash clockwork recovery but it gets stuck at "sending 'recovery' (5140 KB)...". I waited for 30 minutes and nothing changed. I then on the device decided to go to recovery mode and it's still the original recovery mode. I then tried the process again but it appears that nothing is getting flashed. I can boot normally, I can get to fastboot, and I can get to the standard recovery. I'm on OSX and the device appears recognizable by fastboot devices. Any advice to finally get clockwork recovery on the phone?

Okay, issue appeared to doing this while connected to my USB hub instead directly to the PC. @[email protected]


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

The guide I posted is the guide I follow every time I set up ADB and never have had a problem

Galaxy Nexus Rescue Squad Member


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm having an issue with the stock messaging app. This has persisted across several wipes and roms. I use GoSMS currently and send and receive texts without issues, however when I reboot the phone, stock messaging re-enables its notifications and then tells me I missed all the texts I replied to in GoSMS. I get around that by freezing stock messaging in TiBu but I'm worried that might cause unforeseen issues.


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

i just always delete the messaging app and enable the option in gosms that tells it that the stock mms app has been deleted. if you have any worriess about it just enable this and it should force the gosms ap to handle the mms service


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the disable other notifications option checked, still get stock poking through. Freezing it does the job though


----------



## kuriousbyrd (Nov 18, 2011)

i would like to reset to stock, like when i took my device out of the box. how do i do that?


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

http://code.google.com/android/nexus/images.html#yakju WITHOUT ROOT

http://bit.ly/sQYvui WITH ROOT

flash in recovery and wipe data/cache


----------



## thatmayh3mguy (Jul 25, 2011)

did you wanna lock the bootloader too?


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

So, I'm wondering why I am unable to flash ANY custom kernels after installing the new radio updates. I've never had these issues before and every rom running a "stock" kernel runs just fine. However, whenever I flash my own (I know it's the right kernel for the rom), it just hangs at the google logo and bootloops.

I'm currently using the TRANS3K ROM: http://goo.gl/QRKNG
I'm also trying to get mathkid95's Matr1x kerne (tried cfs and bfs kernel): http://goo.gl/AEfYG
I'm also tried getting superuser's kernel (all three) to work: http://goo.gl/IJqzm

I also just tried team bamf's TMW kernel on the 4.0.2 Android Revolution Rom (TMW is designed for 4.0.2 roms). I'm not sure what else to do.. I used to be able to flash kernels no sweat, but ever since i flashed the new radios nothing has worked.

Update: I just got B16's Achilles kernel to install: http://goo.gl/xd17Y

It is custom, but I feel like this is custom in the loosest sense of the word, as it is just stripped from stock, and incorporates no other optimizations as of yet. However, with this kernel I cannot connect to data of any sort (3g, 4g, or wifi). With the stock kernel that comes with the rom it all works just fine.

Again, this worked for me just two ways ago, so I don't think my phone can't handle it. I was able to overclock to 1.4ghz with Fab's kernel just fine.

Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks,just getting to a pc and time too. will let you know. thanks so much


----------

